# Turkish Grinder



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just bought a Turkish coffee pot from a member here and, from eBay some preground Turkish beans, just to try them out.

As you all know, preground is not exactly ideal, so I'm wondering, does anyone have a grinder capable of Turkish I can lend until I get the hang of Turkish/see if it's for me?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you have an espresso grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The magnum just before zero would give make Turkish wouldn't it ? Or pretty close


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I tried it on the magnum, it's fine, but not Turkish. Still a little gritty.

The Hario Slim did a little better but it didn't like grinding that fine at all.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> I tried it on the magnum, it's fine, but not Turkish. Still a little gritty.
> 
> The Hario Slim did a little better but it didn't like grinding that fine at all.


Ok , never tried to make Turkish .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Porlex (apparently) has a Turkish setting but I imagine that is going to be the same a Hario.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

You can borrow my Porlex Mini for the cost of return postage!

David


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the mini and the slim have the same burrs. The only difference is the lower carrier/shaft I think, so I'm not sure it would be any better.


----------



## arham (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the links but those ones are a lot bigger dial wise - having searched Google, I cannot cannot find any with a dial size this small.....


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

What do Turkish people use? Those old brass things are often billed as 'Turkish grinders'. Can they really manage a superfine grind? Here's one http://www.bonanzamarket.co.uk/listings/Traditional-SOZEN-Turkish-Handmade-Coffee-Grinder-Mill-Large-Straight-21-50cm/165836671?gpid=76984044181&gpkwd=&goog_pla=1&gclid=CjwKEAiAo8emBRCX_OqU4qek6y8SJACzgf8f0pZAXwjMBj-uXmOMwHAYX6P_um1NiPNMvEmB2B1V-BoCgZ3w_wcB


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nick H. said:


> What do Turkish people use? Those old brass things are often billed as 'Turkish grinders'. Can they really manage a superfine grind? Here's one ...


Yes, they (Sozen) can grind as fine as talc & are faster (finer) at fine grinds than Porlex, Hario & Rhino...10g in a minute? Much finer than I can get with a Lido1, but Lido1 still grinds fine enough for a good extraction, superfine is better for foam?

I also have a Tahiri Acar, doesn't seem to go quite as fine (not an issue), but easier to grind & just as fast too.

Would recommend either, a bit agricultural looking compared to Porlex etc, & need flushing through with a few beans to remove oil & swarf, but they do the job, good for French Press, Aeropress (inverted) & Clever too.


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

That's amazing. If a cheapo Turkish grinder can do that, who do people insist that posh ceramic burrs are essential for a fine grind?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think they do?

The ceramic burr handgrinders have very different burr profiles to the 2 Turks I mentioned, the Turks aren't so good for coarser.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I've used the porlex for turkish and had decent results.

Can't really do it on my zassenhaus quito (almost same as commandante), though. Get something passable but not ideal.

Another other option is to just let rip with a blade grinder.


----------

